# [SOLVED] Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to know if this board supports hot swapping for SATA?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

It has a hot swap sata port on the rear if that's what you mean?


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

I'm installing a SATA rack on the front.
This kind of thing.

Here


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

It has 2 internal Silicon Image sata ports for that setup, the Icy Docks are probably the best hot swap bays to use.> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ICY-...Rack-HDD-Enclosure-drive-tray-interchangeable


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

I've got it working ok but when I remove the drive I can still access it.

Are there any type of cache settings to change?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

Are you hooked to the Silicon Image controller or the Intel controller?


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

Intel.
That's assuming the SATA_E1/2 are the SI ones.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

For hot swap you want to use the SI ports E1 or E2.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

Thanks mate I'll give it a try.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

I tried that and it doesn't want to detect the drive now.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

Just to add, I have the resident disk on sata_e1 and he rack on 2.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

Check in the Bios to make sure the SI controller is enabled, and see if the the drive(s) is seen in the bios when hooked up to it.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

I've configured it so that the caddy is on sata_e1 and the resident is on sata1.
The caddy is now seen in the BIOS, but I still have the issue of the drive staying there when disconnected.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

I believe it will until explorer(Computer) screen is refreshed just like a network drive.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

That's what I thought too.
I'll have a look around and see if there are any cache settings.

Maybe there is a way to add the srive to the safely remove hardware list.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

Make sure AHCI is enabled for the SI controller, usually the problem is the other way around, when AHCI is enable on the sata controller the main hard drive shows up on the safely remove list.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

Do I have to wipe the resident after this?
When I did it the machine blue screened on startup.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

Yes apparently when they went to "Drive Expert" the set up was changed so that you can not only set the SI controller to AHCI but also have to have the Intel controller set to AHCI also


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

I'm going to wipe the drive tonight and see what happens.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

Appears to have worked.

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (SATA HotSwap)*

Good to hear you have it working.


----------

